# Server 2008 - Windows Explorer Not Refreshing



## Lightingman2003 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi.

We use Windows Server 2008 as normal Operating Systems, and work directly with the Server. As such, we dont use them for server related activities.

We use Perl scripts on large datasets, and during which time it would constantly write to a number of different files at the same time (on the same HDD). When you try and view the progress of these scripts, in Windows Server 2008, Windows Explorer is not refreshing the file size when you hit F5 or, move out of the folder and back in again. If you cancel the Perl script, the filesize etc would then be updated.

As a result, we are unable to keep track of the progress and on time-critical jobs, its important to make sure its processing OK.

These perl scripts are used to run through large log files. These logs are sometimes over 300GB in size, and as you would expect from Perl, there is no progress bar. We used to be able to keep track of the output file (the file created by, and being written to by Perl) by hitting F5, or moving folders but in Server 2008 this appears to have stopped.

We are using Windows Server 2008 Standard, SP2.

Is this a known problem, and if there is a hotfix, then i would appreciate a point in the right direction. 

Thanks

Lightingman2003


----------



## KristineHabeck (Apr 14, 2010)

I guess your issue is pretty similar to that issue which has been addressed by a hotfix. Please go through the following url. Hopefully useful...



> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/960954


----------



## Lightingman2003 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive already seen that article, but not related.

It seems that further investigation shows that there is no current fix or workaround known about, and as such ill now close the thread.

There are a few links that I have found myself that describe the problem in one:
http://social.technet.microsoft.com...n/Thread/2B8BACA2-9C1B-4D80-80ED-87A3D6B1336F

Ill keep the link open for a few days incase anybody else has any workaround?

Thanks

Lightingman2003


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I wonder if it would update in any OS as the file sizes don't generally refresh until the files are done updating in Windows Explorer. I am sure this would be an easy tool to create with VB.Net or something similar. Here is an example of something close:
http://www.devguru.com/features/tutorials/watchfolderact/watchfolder.asp


----------

